# BILL PORTER COCA COLA 2011 UPDATED BOOK AVAILABLE NOW



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 19, 2011)

Bill recently informed me that he has a new updated 2011 edition of his "Coke Bottle Checklist" book available, and is ready for ordering. Contact him personally for details and price. And please tell him that Bob from California sent you. 

 Bill's public e-mail:  oldcokes@aol.com

 SODAPOPBOB

 [ Bill Porter picture from FaceBook ]


----------



## ncbred (Nov 20, 2011)

Got one today at the Greensboro show.  Need to know what the bottom description on page 58 says.  Half of that was cut off during printing of my book anyway.  

 This is my first Porters guide and its pretty good.  My only beef is it does not go into detail more with the straight sides.  It just lists the cities that had SS Cokes.  Well I have 4 or 5 different SS Cokes from one city and some are rarer than others.  So you can't really lump them all together and give that city a rarity grade.  

 I also realize that would be time consuming and nearly impossible. []  Guess I'm just used to the Ayers Pepsi guides.


----------



## digdug (Nov 21, 2011)

What is he asking for his latest edition?


----------



## ncbred (Nov 21, 2011)

$12.95 is the cover price but for whatever reason they were charging $20 at the show.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 21, 2011)

Bill's books are basic in design. They are reprints (with modifications added) to his first book which was copyrighted in 1996. Some of his notes are hand written and are printed that way. So the $12.95 on the cover is the same on all editions. See the picture below which is of his 8/13/08 printing. I paid about $17.95 for it. His new book (2011) is $22.95 (including shipping) ... but I am rounding it off to $25.00 which includes a little "tip." []

 SPB

 [ 2008 Printing with 1996 Cover ]


----------

